# Bob Dylan's Tempest



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Anybody get this? Dylan at 71, sounding like he's been at the viagra. Cock of the walk, splenetic, seductive, wise. It's quite a tour de force. 

Any Dylan fans here?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Don't think twice, it's all right, man.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I posted about this in the non-classical music thread but I think it's one of his strongest and best works in years. Worth checking out for sure. Anyone who has Spotify, by the way, the entire Dylan catalog is available to listen to now.

Kevin


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Kevin,

I didn't see that thread, Kevin, but I'm glad you're enjoying the album. This is a Dylan who's inhabiting the world of ideas again - some his own, and some from other places. Using Ovid, the Bible and old blues guys as references for his own songs is quite a tapestry. He could have gargled the phlegm a little here there, before he addressed the microphone, but he sings now with no dressing on his voice. It's very brave, but also very direct, even amid the various lyrical postures he strikes.

Favourite songs? I like them all, though Pay In Blood and Roll on John have yet to fully grow on me, Roll on John particularly being a misstep, to my ears. But the title song is a wonderful song, a simple sea-shanty waltz that rises in grimness and depth as it rolls along, all 14 minutes of it...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Only heard it once so far but it seemed pretty good, at least it isn't christmas carols like the last one. It started off being a little irritating and I thought it was going to be hopeless but it got a whole lot better. I would agree about Tempest, the obvious stand out track. Dylan should stick to doing long story songs, nothing under 12 minutes that's where his poetry really shines these days.


----------

